# Board or Not ?



## Vidaloco (Sep 14, 2007)

It seems most people on the forum board their horses. Just curious what the stats are.


----------



## KANSAS_TWISTER (Feb 23, 2007)

i keep my 2 at home but find thst it's a little bit of a pain to do that, it makes family trips slim to none.


----------



## Vidaloco (Sep 14, 2007)

KANSAS_TWISTER said:


> i keep my 2 at home but find thst it's a little bit of a pain to do that, it makes family trips slim to none.


I hear that, between the horses, dogs cats and chickens its tough. Now with the price of gas its hard to ask family to drive 30 miles to feed them and I hate to impose on neighbors.


----------



## KANSAS_TWISTER (Feb 23, 2007)

lol...the nieghbors next door owe me enough favors that they wouldn't mind doing it, i've cought there horses to many time to count, but i'm the type of person who will worry if they haven't closed the gate right, or if the deer are in the barn again bothering the horseso r the phyco nieghbor to the east of us is traspassing again, just minor thing's like that


----------



## Tanner&amp;Flashy (Sep 6, 2007)

I currently keep my horses at a local stable, but we are in the process of getting them to our house. We have cleared the land and have planted grass, we just have to wait for it to root and grow so that they won't kill it instantly. Next up will be the fences and the barn. It's going to be a TON of work, but definitely worth it.  I have thought about the fact that vacations won't be very often. Bummer! LOL I know I'll want to ride more often too because I won't have to drive 15 minutes just to get there.


----------



## Vidaloco (Sep 14, 2007)

T&F if your like us we still take vacations they just include the horses. Just a bit of advice from someone who has changed fence out 3 time. Put the right kind up the first time. We started out unprepared and just stuck up T-posts and stock panels. We finally got braces put up and put in barbless wire. Well now we are putting up woven wire horse fence. I get to spend the day tomorrow putting the little fence clips on...Oh boy ! Just in case you were wondering we added brace posts every so often so hopefully they won't lean it over any time soon.


----------



## kim_angel (Oct 16, 2007)

I board my horses at a friends stable.
My husband and I have a five year plan though.
In 5 yrs our trucks will be paid off, his child support will be done and we hope to sell our house and buy a small stable of our own.
8)


----------



## Got2Gallop (Oct 22, 2007)

I wish to God I could have my own place and not board...........my BO is looney tunes and a control freak.


----------



## appylover31803 (Sep 18, 2007)

my boyfriend and i board our horses, but hopefully within this year, we'll have a house and move them there.


----------



## my2geldings (Feb 18, 2008)

Having done both, there are great and bad things about both staying at home and boarding.

I have to say tho I prefer to board. Access to a great facility, indoor and outdoors rings, lessons, training under saddle for my green horse, great horse people. 

Great environment to be in.


----------



## Supermane (Sep 23, 2007)

I have to board mine since I live in DC, vut we actually board our two horses at different facilities. Hows that for confusing?


----------



## bnwalker2 (May 18, 2007)

I keep my horse at home.


----------



## Abby (Nov 26, 2007)

i thought about keeping mine at home but I figured in monthly expenses even AFTER the facility, round pen, arenas and all was built, would be more. I figured in water, electrical, grain, hay and regular maintenance like sawdust for the stalls and such monthly and found it MORE expensive than my board fee [175 mo] and they get a 60 acer grazing pasture with 100acers of woods on their pasture, and there are three round pens, one large riding round pens and two working pens, three outdoor arena's and a small indoor with a stall and full care with daily 7am to 4:30pm winter turnout and 7am to 7pm summer turnout.


----------



## tim (Dec 31, 2007)

I'm beginning to realize how nice it is to board. If you find the right place, you can have all the community and ammenities you need. 

I have strongly considered the lonliness of keeping my horse at home. I actually board at a small private place, but I work at the largest equine facility in the county, just because there's always something going on where I work. There's literally a show every weekend and new horses arriving by the month. It's just more lively. I just don't like how isolated you feel when you have no other horse people around to ride with and talk to.


----------



## my2geldings (Feb 18, 2008)

Thats exactly it Tim. I stayed at my own place for about 7 years. Loved it but it does get very lonely. As cheap as it was to keep m horses at me house and as nice as it was to keep them right outside my window and be just meters away from them, boarding is REALLY nice.
I travel a lot as well so I no longer have to find someone to come and care and check on them anymore. I can just leave for a week or so with no concerns.
The facility is great, and the trainer is amazing. Great people to be with. Having that option of indoor or outdoor sand or grass ring is fabulous as well.

You are right Tim, having boarders coming and going as well as have the opportunity to go out and show with others is great as well.


----------

